# Anyone used shortrunposters.com to get prints?



## gustafrobert (Aug 12, 2009)

Saw an ad in shutterbug and was wondering if anyone has used this service before.  18 x 24 color posters for $2 each seems to good to be true...

Cheap Poster Printing - Quality 18 x 24 posters printed from your file - Shortrunposters.com

Thanks,

Gus


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2009)

Never used them but, yes, sounds too good to be true. Still, you would only lose $2.


----------



## gustafrobert (Aug 12, 2009)

$2.00 and I guess there is a $10 shipping charge as well, but the way I read it, it's a flat charge per order.  I'm gonna get some pics together and give this place a shot on pay day.  Anyone else used them?


----------



## KmH (Aug 12, 2009)

I have friends that have used them and were well pleased.

They don't print on photographic paper.


----------



## KmH (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a thread from 2009, and has been closed to prevent any additional SPAM from being added.


----------

